# Agility....oops



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry I can't embed this short video, but I was admiring this agility dog until....

Dog obstacle course fail. [VIDEO]

Screech!!!!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Uh, I guess it happens........lol


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

One of my favorite agility blooper reels (could just be because I like the song):






--Q


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lol, Q... Silly volunteers! 

They kept settin' up the tunnels the wrong way around!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha--that's right! They have a way of putting jumps right in the way of the jump I wanna take, too! :ahhhhh:

--Q


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is long but it has some really funny poodle moments:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for some good laughs. Now I realize I have nothing to be too embarrassed about from my first AKC agility weekend. We didn't qualify, but Lily didn't soil the ring and I didn't fall down.


----------

